
Taser proof hoodies - SFBeachNerd
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/urban-shield-protective-hoodie-for-ecd-and-esmog#/
======
cyphar
> There is a growing need to protect against a number of different types
> energy such as electromagnetic, kinetic and thermal based energy.

But is there though? What evidence is there that EM radiation in the microwave
bands is bad for you? Also "kinetic energy" means being hit by things, which I
don't think that a hoodie will fix. And thermal energy definitely isn't
something we need to protect against (unless you're jumping into ovens or
something).

Serious question: Is this actually real? Because I can't believe that it is.

~~~
lostlogin
Wonder if putting your cellphone inside this would stop malls and supermarkets
tracking your shopping habits?

~~~
brador
Wouldn't that also stop you getting a signal?

~~~
trakout
yes!

------
alonmower
Lost me at the dangers of electrosmog

~~~
smilekzs
> is the invisible electromagnetic radiation resulting from the use of both
> wireless technology and mains electricity

I hope this is simply marketing people screwing up. If they seriously believe
in this...

------
eth0up
Misleading title: Webpage mentions "stun guns" but not "Tasers". There is a
big difference, with the latter being a ballistic weapon and former requiring
direct contact.

~~~
advisedwang
The video shows both.

~~~
eth0up
Apologies if so. There are benefits _and_ annoyances that come with
Umatrix/Noscript.

